# help!!! favorite brands?



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Forum
Flux
Special Blend

I walked through my local board shop and all those brands caught
my eye.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Rome
Rome
burton

From searching the internet


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

Never Summer
Burton
L1/Burton/Billabong

Saw stuff on Internet and in shops


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Never Summer
Union
Special Blend


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

At this moment

Bataleon
Union
Bonfire

Of course it changes every season on the basis of what gear I like the best!


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

1. Bataleon.
2. Rome.
3. Nomis/special blend.

Internet and shops.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Burton
Burton
Special Blend

The interwebs and local shop.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Boards: Mervin (make a split please!)
Bindings: Undecided between Bent Metal and Rome
Boots: Anything but 32, they get worse every year. This year it's Northwaves, next year I'll see what else is out there.
Clothing: Volcom

Asked around and forums like this. Took a chance on the Bent Metals, I like them. I bought Volcom cuz of Zip-Tech.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

k2
k2
Foursquare

Internet


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Lib Tech (Skate Banana)
Rome (Targa)
Under Armour

Hours upon hours of research online and bugging more experienced riders that I know or met on the mountain and places like here ^_^
Under Armour clothes because all of their stuff is top notch. I got hooked on them after I bought a couple shirts and then started trying some of their other gear. SUPER comfortable and much more subdued style if you're not into all the loud stuff out there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

1. CAPiTA (Stairmaster or Scaremaster)
2. Rome (390)
3. Burton (Goretex ftw)

lots of research online and in-store trying things on. most people say capita boards are cheap but perform well over their cost, and people seem to be crazy for rome bindings. burton's goretex clothes are amazingly warm and breathable, just as advertised. i'm guessing their waterproof abilities are topnotch too but i haven't gotten to try my pants and jacket on at the slopes yet.


----------



## gezsweet (Sep 1, 2007)

Capita (BSOD)
Burton
686

mainly through researching online and speaking to a couple shop people, annnd a few folks over on sb.com were really helpful too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

A. Ride and Never Summer
B. Flux and Ride
C. Special Blend and Grenade

I see everything at my local shop and in snowboarding magazines

I have 2 setups: A Ride DH with Flux bindings and a Never Summer with Ride bindings.
As far as clothes, I rock out several outfits


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

Libtech/Rome
Ride/Rome
Airblaster

From the internet and asking around on forums/reps etc.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

For now...

Bataleon
Ride
Special Blend, Betty Rides

I got to try Bataleon boards for shred betties and really liked them - super fun to ride. Bindings? Also tried a bunch and I liked the flex and straps on Rides, but might try something else this year, just to mix it up. Outerwear... I have a lot of foursquare and special blend stuff because it's always super cheap on SAC and WM - it's all held up nicely and comes in fun colors. Betty Rides just has a fun style, and their pants make your ass look cuter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

GNU
Flow
DC/Level Gloves

All this is from experience


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Snowjoe said:


> At this moment
> 
> Bataleon
> Union
> ...


samesies for me


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

K2 Board
K2 Bindings
Empyre Clothing

K2 you can get anywhere and Empyre Clothing is a Zumiez Brand, cheap and does the trick.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

K2
K2/Burton
Volcom/Special Blend/Burton


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Ride
Burton
Sessions

just haven't had any probably with any of those as of yet, quality stuff


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

1.
-Bataleon
-Union
-Volcom/Special Blend/Burton

2.
-Transworld Snowboarding magazine


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Burton
Rome
DC

Internet and Snowboard videos.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Brand:Board:Burton fo sho
Binders:BURTON
Clothing: 686,jordan, TECHNINE, and yup BURTON


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Burton
burton
DC

Friend down the street


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Board: Rome
Bindings: Rome
Clothes: Quicksilver/Under armor


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

never summer
flow
grenade


----------



## DaBonner (Jun 25, 2008)

Boards - Ride or Burton
Bindings - Ride or Burton
Clothes - Westbeach

Mainly from magazines


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Boards-Capita
Bindings-Union
Outerwear-Holden/Airblaster
Steet Clothes-RVCA

Internet/magazines/movies/games/TV


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Boards-Capita
> Bindings-Union
> Outerwear-Holden/Airblaster
> Steet Clothes-RVCA
> ...


it's all about the indie brands!

makes me wanna throw away my burton bindings and go with union forces... which i'll probably do around christmas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Board: Rome Riff, Lib Tech Skunk Ape
Bindings: Union Forces, Union Contacts
Clothing: 686, Special Blend
Goggles: Von Zipper

From riding! No internet cruising for me, gotta ride it to know how good it is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Rome
Rome
Burton

Books and the internet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Boards: Lib tech
Bindings: Union
Clothing: Special Blend

I have just found these lookin around internet and local shops!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

1.what is your favorite brand of: ?

a. Stepchild, Rome
b. Rome
c. i dont buy a certain brand of clothes, there are ones i generally dont buy *cough* burton *cough*, but if i see a shirt/hoody/jeans i like, i'll buy it... if its for boarding wear specifically i like Special Blend for outerwear. but again if i like the looks of something and the specs of the gear are good, i will buy it. 

2. how did you learn about those brands?
i dont know, stores, various types of advertisement, word of mouth/ friends.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

burton
Burton
Nike


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

c. i dont buy a certain brand of clothes, there are ones i generally dont buy *cough* burton *cough*, but if i see a shirt/hoody/jeans i like, i'll buy it... if its for boarding wear specifically i like Special Blend for outerwear. but again if i like the looks of something and the specs of the gear are good, i will buy it. 

Edit: If if board wear I usually like it even if its not a burton. (Me to)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

*Boards:* Bataleon, Lib Tech, Gnu, Arbor.
Would like to try Capita, Rome, Stepchild, Dinosaurs Will Die sooner than later and maybe even Never Summer & Nitro eventually. Have never and will never ride a Burton board. Also prob done with Ride boards too.

*Bindings:* Union, Rome.
Used to love Ride bindings back when they were Preston, but their new stuff is unimpressive or and/or heavy. Had a set of Burton Cartels b/c they were the first to come out with a toecap, but got rid of those eventaully. Will prob never own a set of Flows either. Got a set for an ex couple yrs ago and they were mediocre.

*Boots:* Salomon F-boots & DC Boa


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Boards: Lib Tech
Bindings: Union
Clothes: North Face


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Rome
Rome
oakley


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Capita
Rome
Billabong


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Technine
Technine
Neff and Nomis

I found these through older friends who were looking for companies that have the total opposite image of the bigger companies such as burton.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Elan boards- El Grande is the widest on the market

Salomon Boots- Fusions fit like a glove, one of the thinnest profiles out there, save 1/2 a size, my 13's are now 12.5's, combined with the 284 mm waist of my El Grande means even hardbooters and most skiers don't stand a chance

Ride Bindings - aluminum chassis, nice and simple, stiff and responsive, inexpensive

Oakley eyewear - proven, time tested product that works

Quiksilver everything else, eco-friendly and keeps you warm and dry. 

And my favorite Skull Skates hoodie! Old school!


----------



## mike v (Jan 9, 2009)

Ride
Union
Foursquare


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

bataleon
union
holden

internet...here


----------

